# In windows 2003 server no start menu, no desktop after login



## praveennetha (Jan 20, 2006)

In windows 2003 server no start menu, no desktop after login. can any one pls help me out.
i'm Breakin my Head since last 7 days. even though i upgraded existing system no use same problem after login with diffrent users

Pls do help me out,
T.Praveen Kumar


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

Is the shell (explorer.exe) running?
Can you get into the task manager? If so, run explorer.exe

Make sure explorer.exe is set as the Shell in the registry under:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon


----------



## praveennetha (Jan 20, 2006)

*same problem In windows 2003 server no start menu, no desktop after login*

Yes the shell (explorer.exe) running.
Yes, task manager is there. but If we run explorer.exe nothing is coming, no use

Yes sure explorer.exe is set as the Shell in the registry under:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

Pls do help me out this problem and Provide me solution. I was Browing the internet and then after Relogin everyting vanished.


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you able to get to the Event Viewer?
If you can open Task Manager, go to File->New Task(Run..) and enter "eventvwr.msc".

Any errors in Application or System log during the time you log in?


----------



## karthigeyan2003 (Jan 29, 2008)

In windows 2003 server no start menu, no desktop after login. can any one pls help me out.
i'm Breakin my Head since last 7 days. even though i upgraded existing system no use same problem after login with diffrent users


----------



## thanish (Feb 1, 2008)

have tried re-create the local profile ? if you have roaming profile please recreate profile on the local machine and the profile located on the server.

another one worth to check is if the user is under any restricted gpo....


----------

